# Value of flounder rig



## jjtroutkiller

What do yall think a 13 hp elect start with composite prop, alternator for the flounder lights, front rack with throttle and steering would be worth? Thanks


----------



## remi19

HArd to say but what kind of lights are on it? the cheap ones from Home depot are the nice ones made for bowfishing floundering? what kind of boat, length? need more info


----------



## jjtroutkiller

No boat just the flounder setup with enough cable to be put on a 16' boat, the lights are the ones made to run off the alternator so they are not 110v.


----------



## MarshJr.

I don't know how much, but if you were to sell the fan and motor, id be intrested


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Still doing a little research on what would be a fair price for the complete setup, this is actually a buddy of mine that has it for sale.


----------



## remi19

post some pics as i might be interested too


----------



## CaptainHebert

Here it is. Not the boat just the flounder rigging.


----------



## nightgigger

Did you sell your flounder rigging? If not what are you asking for it?


----------



## DGAustin

I rigged up a new flounder boat three years ago and paid around 800 for Honda 9HP engine, 600-700 for hub and prop, 2200 for railing and stick steering in front, small control box and air motor stand in back. Rigged mine with HPS 110v lights off a generator. Hope this helps a little. You might also look at bowfishingcountry.com for more info and help. Don


----------



## jjtroutkiller

As far as I know he still has it for sale, send CaptainHebert above a PM as he is the one selling the rig.


----------

